# So you want to know how nasty crickets really are? (*Graphic*)



## Blasphemy (Jun 22, 2005)

About a week ago I decided to offer my King Baboon 1 thawed fuzzy mouse and about 4 crickets as a meal. The crickets had been fed no less than an hour ago and were not starving by any means. I looked in the cage a couple of hours later and I was pretty surprised to see how ravenous they had been to this fuzzy...


----------



## Shelob (Jun 22, 2005)

Crickets are disgusting animals.


----------



## Runaway987 (Jun 22, 2005)

That mouse just doesnt look right : /


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 22, 2005)

Do roaches do stuff like that too? Can they harm a molting tarantula?


----------



## Brando (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah because roaches are alot better than crickets....*sarcastic voice*


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 22, 2005)

Brando said:
			
		

> Yeah because roaches are alot better than crickets....*sarcastic voice*


Kay, I don't get it.


----------



## Brian F. (Jun 23, 2005)

I keep roaches and crickets and nobody believes me that the crickets are far nastier.  And to answer the above question, I imagine most any animal could harm a molting tarantula.  If I see one of my Ts flip over to molt, I remove everything else from the tank, down to the smallest of crickets.


----------



## arachnojunkie (Jun 23, 2005)

Yep, roaches are MUCH cleaner than crickets.  Very true.


----------



## Brian F. (Jun 23, 2005)

And roaches really have no smell, very much _unlike _ crickets!


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jun 23, 2005)

Brian F. said:
			
		

> I keep roaches and crickets and nobody believes me that the crickets are far nastier.


Yes. Crickets are much more agressive and cannibalism is very common among them.
I've seen roaches killing themselves only 2 - 3 times (I've got them for a few years).


----------



## sublimeskunk37 (Jun 23, 2005)

WTF? Crickets killed a friggin mouse? WTF is wrong with them? God it makes me hate those things even more...


----------



## Bellis (Jun 23, 2005)

They didnt kill it, it was frozen and thawed... but they deff. took a BIG chunk out of it, compared to the crix themselves.. From here on out, i'm not handling them without gloves. iiiick!


----------



## David Burns (Jun 23, 2005)

Crix are omnivorous like humans and roaches. They don't have smell unless they don't have adequate ventilation and/or die, like humans and roaches. Crix make beautiful music and are cute!


----------



## sublimeskunk37 (Jun 23, 2005)

David Burns said:
			
		

> Crix make beautiful music and are cute!


Yeah they do. Especially the music that's made when my G. Grossa sinkes her nice fangs into one.


CCCCCRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


Sorry man, I used to like crickets....But I vehemently destest them now after one attacked my Rosie....


----------



## Brando (Jun 24, 2005)

Maybe if you kept the crickets fed well all the time, they wouldn't attack eachother, i haven't had a problem so far with my colony.

Everyone has their preference, i for one prefer crickets because they aren't as creepy imo.


----------



## VoodooFuneral (Jun 24, 2005)

Sheesh! Reminds me of those (graphic) pics on Rotten.com, of dead people found in their homes, who'd been feasted on by rats, or even their own pets. I guess what goes around comes around!  ;P


----------



## Darryl Albers (Jun 24, 2005)

i feed my crix apples and oranges , and they seem to behave . good ventilation and removal of dead ones is essential . i despise having to handle them with my hands ie ... catching escapees !!!


----------

